# Cat attacks printer



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

This video is hilarious (note that it's not mine)...

http://s2.photobucket.com/albums/y20/PerthPurplePenguin/vids/?action=view&current=cvUMHvLZ.flv


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

that was too cute. Notice his hair was standing at a point on his back as he was attacking. My cats do that with electrical things also. glad someone caught it on tape. LOL


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

That was hysterical !!


----------



## thomashton (Oct 28, 2008)

Loved the end. Hilarious.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

That was pretty cool. I have 5 cats and what one can't get into the other ones will!

SEM


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

That is so cute. I have a dog but now I want a cat too.


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

I love it!  Only a cat can pull that off.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I am a firm believer that cats are the best pets there are!  I have one, 5 year old Maddie, and she's my baby.  I've thought about getting more, but Maddie isn't too fond of other cats, and have been too afraid she'd hate it!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I am owned by 5 kitties, pics are in the "who has pets" thread, and I wouldn't have it any other way.  3 of them are siblings, and are 5 years old; the next oldest is at least a half-sibling of the oldest -- the mom is the same, don't know about the dad   -- and she's 4 years old; and the youngest is unrelated and is 2 years old.  I actually had 7 kitties for about 8 months last year, but one of my 13-year old kitties died in Sept. and then his sister died in Dec.  

The youngest kitty will come running from anywhere in the house when he hears my printer go off, and stare at it and often bat at the paper as it comes out of the tray, but he doesn't get anywhere as crazy as the one in that video! LOL


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Marisa is no longer a baby so technically I don't have to leave the bottom foot of the Christmas tree undecorated...but I do for Monroe who likes to bat around my ornaments!!!! That video was just too funny and reminded me of my cat Rags who I had when I was a little girl.*


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

That was great! Makes me miss our kitty, Khat. We had him for 13 years. He was a lot of fun.


----------



## Susan B (Oct 27, 2008)

Love that video as the owner of 5 cats I can definately relate!


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

That was hilarious! And a very pretty cat!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

While I grew up with a kennel full of dogs (plus horses, ducks, chickens, gerbils, salamanders, and a goat), I have to say that I really love our two Siberian cats. We got them because our oldest son (12) is very allergic to cats, but Siberians are quasi-hypoallergenic, and he has no trouble with them at all. They're not little things, either: at 18 months Sasha, male, is over 15 lbs, and Nina, his sister, is almost 12, and they still have about three years to grow before they're fully mature!

Also, if you haven't seen these already, there are some hilarious cat videos plugged from YouTube here (be prepared to laugh until you're crying and your stomach hurts!): http://www.welovesiberians.com/funny-cat-videos.html.

Cheers,
Mike


----------

